

Whats Public about you? - ifyouwillit
http://whatspublic.me

======
Indyan
The atrocious design almost forced me to close the tab even before the results
were completely loaded.

------
ifyouwillit
changed color scheme... tightened up the design... can you tell me your
specific issues with the design?

